# Big Chipped Brick Easy Quick Fix



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was drilling from inside out on my brick house to run a water line out for the front. I couldn't get through the brick so I got my hammer drill and got through. Went outside to check on everything and it chipped the entire face of the brick. I did not go from the outside in because I wasn't sure where it would come in ( coming from basement). So my question is what can I do with this brick to make it more even to redo the face of the brick where the faucet is going to be mounted. I now don't even have a flat surface to mount the faucet now...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It is possible to cut the mortar out out and replace one brick IF you have a matching one to put back in.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Or you could mount a piece of wood where the corners don't come to a 90 but are concave then round over the edges and paint,would look good and be a nice work around.
I had to do this when a cable installer blew out one of my glazed tile block,after I told him not to drill on my block.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a piece of 1 X 6 vinyl lumber instead of wood. Never going to rot or have peeling paint I have to deal with later.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Use concrete patch and color it.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/...76974&kw=dap&origkw=dap&searchId=55448111794U

*Stuff the hole from the outside with paper
*Mix a little cement with some red food coloring
*Apply and smooth out the patch
*Wait an hour, if you are happy with the color then redrill the hole from the inside


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Abatron has epoxy based wood, masonry and concrete restoration products that are pricey but very good. You can color them and tool them easily. They can even be painted and stained (to a point). They will bond well with the existing material and be as strong.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions bought red dye and cement. Will keep posted.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.
Let us know how it turnss out.


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the vinyl wood idea. Easy, inexpensive and will last forever.


----------

